# a picture of the statue of leader Mao



## Shazhudao945

[Welcher Ausdruck ist richtig oder häufig gebraucht?]
Danke im Voraus.

a picture of the statue of leader Mao

Ein Bild der Vorsitzender Maos Statue
Ein Bild von der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao
Ein Bild der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao
Ein Bild von der Vorsitzender Maos Statue
(Wir können auch statt Mao, Trump, Stalin, Lenin hier benutzen)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alemanita

Shazhudao945 said:


> Danke im Voraus.
> 
> Ein Bild der Vorsitzender Maos Statue
> Ein Bild von der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao
> Ein Bild der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao
> Ein Bild von der Vorsitzender Maos Statue
> (Wir können auch statt Mao, Trump, Stalin, Lenin hier benutzen)
> 
> Vielen Dank




Ein Bild der Statue des Vorsitzenden XYZ.

Also: es gibt eine Statue eines Mannes, der Vorsitzender einer Partei ist, und von dieser Statue wurde ein Bild gemacht. Richtig?


----------



## Shazhudao945

ich denke... Ja?
Es geht um ein Bild, in dem man eine Statue, die das Aussehen vom Vorsitzenden einer Partei hat, sieht.

Noch mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Alemanita

Shazhudao945 said:


> Es geht um ein Bild, in *auf *dem man eine Statue, die das Aussehen vom/*des* Vorsitzenden einer Partei hat, sieht.



Gerne geschehen!


----------



## elroy

Shazhudao945 said:


> die das Aussehen vom Vorsitzenden einer Partei hat


 Das heißt, die Figur _sieht_ nur wie Mao _aus_, aber die Statue ist möglicherweise von jemandem anderen?


----------



## bearded

Ich denke, _ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue _wäre auch richtig.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Ich denke, _ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue _wäre auch richtig.



Einverstanden, falls Mao Präsident war.
Mit dem Wort "Vorsitzender" aber?


----------



## bearded

Da würde ich sagen: ''ein Bild der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao''.
Bei der von mir vorhin vorgeschlagenen Konstruktion hätte ich einen Zweifel:  ein Bild von Vorsitzenden/-er Maos Statue?
Experten kommen hoffentlich zur Hilfe. Für mich wäre 'Vorsitzenden' wahrscheinlicher (Genitiv, wie Maos).


----------



## Kajjo

_<preferred in everyday language>
ein Bild von der Statue des Vorsitzenden Mao 
ein Bild der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao

<two genitives: slightly elevated, perfect for written German>
ein Bild der Statue des Vorsitzenden Mao  _

The version with two von-constructions is pretty colloquial and not recommended.



Shazhudao945 said:


> Ein Bild der Vorsitzender Maos Statue


You cannot use appositions like "Vorsitzender" in genitive attributes like this. It simply doesn't work in German. We could form on-the-fly compounds to make it work, but mit "Vorsitzender" this is a lot less likely than with "Präsident". If "Vorsitzender Mao" were extremely common in everyday language, this might happen, though.

_Ein Bild der Vorsitzender-Mao-Statue.
Ein Bild der Präsident-Mao-Statue._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> You cannot use appositions like "Vorsitzender" in genitive attributes like this.


Wie würde es bitte mit 'von' funktionieren? Ein Bild von Vorsitzend*en* Maos Statue/ Ein Bild von Vorsitzend*er*-Maos Statue?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Wie würde es bitte mit 'von' funktionieren? Ein Bild von Vorsitzend*en* Maos Statue/ Ein Bild von Vorsitzend*er*-Maos Statue?


The apposition neither works in the von-construction. Only a compound can fix this -- and you need an article.

_Ein Bild von der Vorsitzenden-Mao-Statue._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> The apposition neither works in the von-construction


Meinst Du, auch _Ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue _sei  falsch?


----------



## Hutschi

I would say usually:

_Ein Bild von der Vorsitzende*r*-Mao-Statue._ 

Nominativ: die Vorsitzender-Mao-Statue.

But usually I would use it only if it is a proper name (Eigenname) of the Statue.

Usually I would say - as Kajjo: 


Kajjo said:


> <preferred in everyday language>
> ein Bild von der Statue des Vorsitzenden Mao
> ein Bild der Statue vom Vorsitzenden Mao
> 
> <two genitives: slightly elevated, perfect for written German>
> ein Bild der Statue des Vorsitzenden Mao


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Meinst Du, auch _Ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue _sei falsch?


Interesting. That works. So "Vorsitzender" as title is probably weird. If we were more used to it, it might work after all.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> If we were more used to it, it might work after all.


...und zwar mit -er oder -en-Endung? (vgl. #10).


----------



## Hutschi

Note:


bearded said:


> Ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue



This can have also a second meaning:

A picture of a statue president Mao posessed. (It may be a Karl-Marx-statue, for example.)


----------



## Shazhudao945

elroy said:


> Das heißt, die Figur _sieht_ nur wie Mao _aus_, aber die Statue ist möglicherweise von jemandem anderen?


Eh... nee.... ich versuchte nur, es zu definieren, was eine Statue der/des XYZ bedeutet. Ich meine doch, eine Statue von XYZ( ist von hier die richtige Präposition?) .... Entschuldigung, meine deutsche Sprachkenntnisse sind nicht gut genug dafür ...

Und eine weitere Frage.
Ich habe gesucht, viele schreiben,
die Zeus-Statue, aber für Athena, schreiben die meisten die Statue der Athena....  Athena-Statue finde ich sehr selten. Ist es nur eine Gewohnheit oder ...?


----------



## JClaudeK

Shazhudao945 said:


> Athena-Statue finde ich sehr selten. Ist es nur eine [Frage der]  Gewohnheit oder ...?


Ich nehme es an.

Hier ein paar Beispiele für _Athena-Statue_:


> - In einem Abstand von ungefähr zehn Metern vom Eingang entfernt, befand sich die Athena-Statue,
> - Dabei war die Athena-Statue aus wertvollen Materialien erbaut
> - Eine Besonderheit innerhalb dieser Gruppe bildet _die Athena-Statue_ Nr. 3.
> - In seinem Bericht gab Gell an, _die Athena-Statue_ befinde sich verbaut in einer Mauer
> -  _Die Athena-Statue_, die in der Ausstellung die Göttin repräsentierte (Abb. 1—4), ist eine bisher unbekannte Replik eines Statuentypus, der .....


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> Ein Bild der Statue des Vorsitzenden XYZ.
> 
> Also: es gibt eine Statue eines Mannes, der Vorsitzender einer Partei ist, und von dieser Statue wurde ein Bild gemacht. Richtig?


Für mich ist das perfekt.


----------



## Demiurg

Wenn man kein Verehrer des "Großen Vorsitzenden" ist, kann man auch einfach "Mao-Statue" sagen.  Wer nicht weiß, wer Mao ist, weiß auch nicht, wer der Vorsitzende Mao ist und was er vorgesessen hat.

Und da es etliche solcher Statuen gibt, würde ich den unbestimmten Artikel verwenden:

_Ein Bild (von) einer Mao-Statue.
Ein Bild der Mao-Statue von Chengdu._


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es als leicht ironisch empfunden, wenn der Titel so verwendet wird. 

_Ein Bild der Mao-Statue von Chengdu._  Das klingt neutral.


----------



## Shazhudao945

Hutschi said:


> Note:
> 
> 
> This can have also a second meaning:
> 
> A picture of a statue president Mao posessed. (It may be a Karl-Marx-statue, for example.)


So heißt es, dass die anderen Ausdrucke kein Misverständnis bringen? Danke schön.
Also in meiner Muttersprache haben wir bei solchen Ausdrucken ähnliche Situation, dass sie zwei oder mehrer Bedeutungen haben. Normaleweise meint man damit, eine Statue, die man ....für?...Mao macht.  Die zweite Bedeutung kommt meistens vor, wenn sie eine Antwort für eine Frage wie: Wessen Statue ist es, ist.
Ich meine, ich weiß nicht, ob es im Deutsch ähnlich ist.


----------



## Alemanita

Es kommt doch wohl, wie meist, auf den Kontext an.
Der Satz von #1, ohne Kontext, bedeutete für mich (und deswegen habe ich entsprechend geantwortet): Ein Foto, auf dem man eine Statue sieht, die (den Vorsitzenden der Partei) Mao abbildet. Und das, weil Mao für mich ein Begriff ist. (Und weil man zahlreiche Bilder von diesen Statuen gesehen hat.)
Aber ein Satz wie: "Ein Bild der Statue der Foristin Alemanita" kann durchaus das innere Bild hervorrufen: Die Foristin A. besitzt eine Statue und diese wird auf dem Bild gezeigt. Das bedeutet also nicht automatisch, dass die Statue die Forstin A. abbildet oder darstellt.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Es hängt hier vom Kontext ab. Sobald es klar ist, funktionieren auch mehrdeutige Sätze.

Unabhängig vom Kontext ist zum Beispiel:

Ein Bild der Mao-Statue.

Fast klar ist:
Ein Bild der Statue des Vorsitzenden Mao. Das kann nur in sehr speziellem Kontext bedeuten, dass es eine Statue einer anderen Person ist.
Ohne Kontext zeigt es eine Mao-Statue. Aber nur, wenn der Satz nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist.


Unklar ist  "Ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue". 

Klar ist es bereits in folgendem Kontext:

Auf dem Platz steht eine Statue von Mao. Ich habe ein Bild von Präsident Maos Statue.
 ---
Sobald man weiß, um was es für eine Statue geht, ist es klar. Man kann annehmen: Wenn kein anderer Namen genannt wird, ist es eine Statue, die Mao zeigt.


----------

